# mystery ammo



## RednceckinRookie (Mar 16, 2008)

hello everyone,
this is my first post so yea....

I am trying to find a rifle that will fire this ammo

I acquired some ammo a while back and I have no clue what caliber it is. It is a bit bigger than the 7.65 x 54mm that I got at the same time, it is in brown paper packages that hold about 12 - 15 rounds. The round itself, casing and all, is 2 1/2 - 3 inches long, copper in color and the bullet tip is painted yellow.

I know this description probably describes about every rifle round you can think of but any idea what caliber?

If there is any way to get pictures on here, let me know and I'll put some up


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

my guess is military ball ammo if you can take a pic of it beside the 7.65 it would aybe be easier


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

my guess is military ball ammo if you can take a pic of it beside the 7.65 it would aybe be easier


----------



## RednceckinRookie (Mar 16, 2008)

how do i get the picture on here?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Take the picture and upload it to your compooper. Hit the post reply button and in the right hand corner of you sreen there will be an upload picture button. Once you get to that screen hit browse. This will take you to anouther screen with all your profiles and stuff. Find your pics you uploaded and double click on that pic. That will put that on the upload pic screen and then hit send. wait till it loads and then it will show the pic with 2 options. upload pic:standard or upload pic and add anouther. Unless you plan on adding anouther hit the first one and it will have the pic on you post. Wow, I need to breathe now.


----------



## RednceckinRookie (Mar 16, 2008)

ok i will get it up tomorrow


----------

